#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-10
<Behi> Hi all
<Behi> Is it true that there's no income tax in seattle?
<zenrox> Behi, no
<zenrox> whole washington state has income tax
<bkerensa> =o
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-12
<androidbruce> anyone have some slow issues with ubuntu servers 
<zenrox> androidbruce, ya it is cause thay are starting to get over used (realice comming tommaro)
<androidbruce> yeah 
<androidbruce> i assumed as much 
<androidbruce> the happens on many releases 
<Salt> who's hitting the party?
<androidbruce> party is tonight right? 
<Salt> thought it was tomorrow...lemme check
<Salt> yeah, tomorrow
<androidbruce> ohhhh 
<Salt> 5-7
<androidbruce> in that case maybe 
<Salt> wait
<Salt> that maths' wrong..
<androidbruce> im feeling a tad sick, but i might be able to 
<Salt> 9
<Salt> aye
<Salt> unsure if i'll be there
<zenrox> i wont beable to make it
<androidbruce> it's tomorrow from 5-9?
<zenrox> too far away and my wife needs the car
<valorie> I'll be there
<valorie> ooo, need to text son with the info
<androidbruce> valorie, it's tomorrow night right? 
<valorie> yup!
<androidbruce> ok i hope i can make it, i'm feeling kind of congested as of this morning 
<androidbruce> so i hope i'm not getting sick :(
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-13
<valorie> androidbruce: I woke up the same way a couple of days ago
<valorie> neti pot to the rescue
<valorie> if you do it soon enough
<valorie> I do not have time to get sick!
 * valorie passes out the vitamin C
<bkerensa> valorie: I hope to apply for Membership next month (if timing works out)
<bkerensa> Just sent out a e-mail to a bunch of Ubuntu types seeking more testimonials
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> did I already write on your page?
<valorie> if not, I will
<valorie> maybe I can make it down for your release party
<valorie> can't make plans atm, too much happening all at once.....
<bkerensa> valorie: Yeah you got me :D
<bkerensa> valorie: I know that feeling... Been kinda burned out myself lately and still so much to do
<bkerensa> :P
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> cut out some things you don't like
<valorie> hand them to someone who DOES like them
<valorie> burnout is nothing to joke about
<bkerensa> valorie: I carry the entire load for our loco
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> Events, Website, Meetings, Wiki etc
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> then my contributions to other teams
<bkerensa> and IRL stuff
<valorie> that isn't good for your team
<valorie> they need stuff to do
<valorie> so start delegating, man!
<valorie> I'm going to go get my flu shot
<valorie> want it before getting on an airplane......
<bkerensa> valorie: ttyl :D
 * valorie comes back from the store laden with party goodies
<thefinn93> release party tonight?
 * thefinn93 is excited
<thefinn93> I'll be there, ~10 minutes late. 2hr bus ride
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> valorie: please take pics :D
<seattlegaucho> Crap! I forgot!
<seattlegaucho> won't be able to get there :,(
 * seattlegaucho will have to think of something
<bkerensa> seattlegaucho: :(
<valorie> *I* plan on having a good time, even if I'm by myself
<valorie> :-)
<bkerensa> valorie: Finn is coming... I insisted he go
<bkerensa> :P
<seattlegaucho> If I haven't been abused by my co-workers the rest of the day ... I'll go
<seattlegaucho> it'll give me a good excuse to ride the light rail back and forth
<seattlegaucho> ... anb BTW, we're desperately looking for an experienced MySQL DBA in Seattle ... pls pass the word along to your network
<valorie> seattlegaucho: your folks should send an email to the Linuxchix job-posting
<valorie> list
<valorie> http://www.linuxchix.org/jobposts-list-guidelines.html
<valorie> they don't have to sub -- just follow the guidelines and send the email
<valorie> or you can do it
<valorie> I'm one of the admins
<valorie> and yay for Finn!
<valorie> I can give him a ride home after, if he needs/wants it
<seattlegaucho> valorie: thx for the URL ... I asked our recruiter to post the job there
<valorie> awesome!
<valorie> I think the economy is picking up a bit -- there have been some actual job postings lately
<seattlegaucho> I never ever saw a slow down reg mysql dbas
<bkerensa> I could never do a mysql dbas job
<seattlegaucho> valorie: If I go tonight ... can you give me a ride back to the light rail by the airport?
<bkerensa> to focused one such simple stuff 
<bkerensa> :D
<seattlegaucho> bkerensa: then you don't have the skills we look for :p
<bkerensa> never understood why companies hired Mysql dbas versus a full sysadmin
<seattlegaucho> Oh my ... I might need to go tonight to the party after all
<bkerensa> seattlegaucho: ;) I could do circles around any mysql scenario... I just don't want a 9 to 5 ;) I turn down freelance projects every single month :P
<bkerensa> Someone just last week offered to pay me $100 to install Open EMR which takes like 10 mins tops :P and I passed on it
<bkerensa> ;)
<seattlegaucho> for our number of servers, any sysadmin would spend all their time doing mysql chores and r&d ... so they wouldn't be a sys admin anymore
<seattlegaucho> ... and then you factor in high availability, backups and monitoring ... and a DBAs job is never done
<seattlegaucho> ... which goes beyond simple replication and linux ha
<bkerensa> seattlegaucho: Why not automate the mysql work flow with puppet or another solution?
<seattlegaucho> never mind performance enhancements (80% of the time beyond a sysadmins skill set), db design, sharding, etc
<seattlegaucho> bkerensa: we use puppet and a number of other skills ... but there's way more to it that puppet can't handle
<seattlegaucho> s/skills/tools/
<bkerensa> seattlegaucho: You guys use Workbench too I imagine?
<seattlegaucho> nope ... it's too immature
<seattlegaucho> bkerensa: for full disclosure I should mention that I used to work @ MySQL since we were < 50 people through the Sun acquisition ;)
<bkerensa> seattleguacho: Yeah and Oracle uses Workbench in-house atleast thats what the MySQL/Oracle Community Manager told me
<bkerensa> :P
<seattlegaucho> yeah right ... I know them all by name and the only reason they do is because they tip-toe around the bugs
<seattlegaucho> you have to define all the connections parameters by hand ... ssh & mysql ... try that w/ 200+ servers
<valorie> definitely -- I'm taking off in a few so I can get the room set up and such
<seattlegaucho> bash is your friend in those cases
<valorie> my phone # is 253-740-2725 if you need to text
<MJEvans> Oh it's tonight?  I forgot, I don't hve anything ready x.x
<seattlegaucho> "apt-get dist-upgrade" is not possible yet ... my upgrade will have wait
<valorie> MJEvans: I'm not going to burn anymore CD/DVDs -- just thumbdrives
<valorie> I have ones from a couple of days ago though
<bkerensa> valorie: Yeah I'm looking into finding some 2gb flash drives then reaching out to one of our loco's sponsors to get some made/bought/shipped
<MJEvans> The launch party also isn't dinner this time...
<bkerensa> Going forward each member will get a USB and we can just throw the new image one
<MJEvans> Which is less incentive for me to go
<bkerensa> but Kingston also gave me a 64GB dual band wifi storage thingy that I store ISO's on and then members can connect wirelessly and download whatever they need
<valorie> well, we can order in pizza
<valorie> and I'm bringing bread, cheese, drinks, veggies
<valorie> Michael, it's close to you!
<valorie> you can burn CDs at the party if you want
<valorie> that's awesome, bkerensa
 * valorie has all the Kub. ISOs
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> valorie: bad news
<bkerensa> thefinn93 got stuck
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> his bus pass failed apparently he is coming on irc
<valorie> boo
<seattlegaucho> valorie: could I get one (or 2) of your ISO onto one of my USBs?
<valorie> with multiboot that works
<seattlegaucho> I might want to do the upgrade using the alternate CD
<valorie> or just straight-ahead copying
<valorie> I've been zsyncing for a couple of weeks for testing
<seattlegaucho> zsyncing?
<valorie> anyway, need to shut down the machines and pack 'em up
<valorie> see you at the party I hope
<valorie> with bells on!
<thefinn93> duurp
 * seattlegaucho hopes someone will give him a ride to the light rail 
<thefinn93> I fail at bus pass
<valorie> yes, zsync just downloads the changes daily
<valorie> I will give anyone a ride who needs it
<valorie> bye for now
<thefinn93> valorie, will you give me a ride from Bothell?
<MJEvans> thefinn93: asked too late and I think valorie lives out south of auburn
<thefinn93> darn
<thefinn93> my silly bus pass didn't work
<thefinn93> i'm confused how these UW passes work
<MJEvans> I have no clue
<valorie> bus drivers HAVE to let you ride
<valorie> even with no money
<valorie> now I'm really off......
<MJEvans> thefinn93: there you go then...
<MJEvans> http://www.washington.edu/facilities/transportation/commuterservices/u-pass
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> i've figured it out
<thefinn93> but it takes 24 hrs to activate
<thefinn93> i thoguht it was activated
<thefinn93> oh well
<thefinn93> valorie might pick me up
<thefinn93> i've been texting her
<MJEvans> thefinn93: has it been 60 days since you obtained it?
<MJEvans> tapping the orca reader didn't help?
<thefinn93> yeah i think I just didn't pay
<thefinn93> and i thought i did
<thefinn93> i tapped it on the reader thing
<thefinn93> and it said insufficient funds
<MJEvans> crazy
<thefinn93> eh
<thefinn93> these crazy machine
<thefinn93> i don't understand computers
<bkerensa> thefinn93: They have to let u ride with no money?
<bkerensa> wow
<thefinn93> so i've heard
<thefinn93> but i don't wanna fuck it up
<thefinn93> i'll just pay it and come to the next one
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> next year?
<bkerensa> lol
<thefinn93> i guess
<thefinn93> idk
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> TIL about /r/pwned
<bkerensa> thefinn93: No ride today?
<seattlegaucho> thefinn93: you just need to show it with the sticker for the quarther
<seattlegaucho> *quarter
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-14
<thefinn93> well?
<thefinn93> what happened
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Ubuntu Ocelot Release Google+ Hangout - [Live] http://j.mp/qzpYDB 
<valorie> I forgot to take pictures!
<valorie> small but good, though
<bkerensa> valorie: I noticed you dont idle in the Ubuntu Community Team channel :)
<bkerensa> lots of good convo occurs there between Community Team and all the other teams
<valorie> oh I used to 
<valorie> must have lost the chan somehow
<valorie> I'll try to remember to add that back in once I get home
<valorie> won't have much IRC time this week, probably
<valorie> at Google
<seattlegaucho> valorie: I found you on G+ through someone else on my network sharing one of your posts
<seattlegaucho> ... and sorry I couldn' t make it yesterday ... it was the day from heck
<valorie> that's the way it goes sometimes
<valorie> we had four people and a good time
<valorie> IMO
<valorie> 2 new guys
<valorie> I forgot to take pictures
<valorie> :(
<seattlegaucho> ... well ... now you' re on a couple of my circles :)
<seattlegaucho> I'm wondering if you know this guy
<seattlegaucho> Kristian Köhntop
<seattlegaucho> give or take a few consonants
<valorie> not by that name.... is he in IRC?
<valorie> this is the same person? http://lissot.net/partition/mapping.html
<seattlegaucho> same name, but I'm not sure, this is his website: http://kris.koehntopp.de/
<valorie> why do you ask?
<valorie> I don't recall meeting him in person, mail or IRC
<seattlegaucho> he was the one who shared you Amarok post on G+
<seattlegaucho> which took me completely by surprise
<seattlegaucho> he's also a MySQL alumni & KDE enthusiast
<seattlegaucho> this is the article he shared: https://plus.google.com/u/0/113923299734857989889/posts/a1iY1AqfA9y
<seattlegaucho> ... and when I saw your name and pic it hit me: I know that lady geek!
<valorie> kewl!
<valorie> I guess I should circle him
<valorie> lol
<valorie> there are lots of amarok enthusiasts
<seattlegaucho> although I'm still one of them ... I have to agree with some of the negative comments to your articles :(
<valorie> negative feedback is a good thing
<valorie> if people care enough to complain -- they do care
<valorie> but we do need to fix some stuff
<bkerensa> valorie: You are at Google now?
<valorie> heading down Sunday afternoon
<valorie> and coming home the following Sunday
<bkerensa> valorie: Who will you be working with down there :) I really still want a Google Open Source shirt :P
<valorie> 3 of the indian students
<valorie> I'll look for a open source shirt
<valorie> for ya
<valorie> what size?
<bkerensa> 2XL would be great (3X if they have one :P )
<valorie> I will ask around, bkerensa
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-15
<ievans3024> if the last three upgrades have required me to do a fresh install to fix all the things that broke in the transition, is there any reason for me to believe that dist-upgrade would not fail this time?
<valorie> hmmm, what broke before?
<valorie> I haven't upgraded this laptop yet, since I'm flying with it tomorrow
<valorie> but my netbook upgrade was smooth and easy
<valorie> no problems
<valorie> that hasn't always been true, for sure
<ievans3024> well, typically when I next turn on the computer, kde does not load correctly, if at all
<ievans3024> some things work, but others don't
<ievans3024> like some horrible shambling monster from an experiment gone wrong
<ievans3024> kind of like 'from beyond' if you've ever seen that
<ievans3024> it always seems to be random to me
<ievans3024> but maybe there's a pattern i haven't been able to discern yet
<bkerensa> My new laptop runs Unity like a beast
<bkerensa> its a i5 core
<bkerensa> :D
<ievans3024> don't know what unity is but my phenom ii x4 performs very well
<ievans3024> while we're here, let's get out the rulers =P
<valorie> how does a live CD/DVD/USB work for you, ievans3024?
<valorie> I did quite a bit of testing this release, and everything but Kmail seems trouble free
<valorie> and for lots of people, Kmail is good too
<ievans3024> see that's the weird part, live cds always work just fine
<ievans3024> as do fresh installs
<ievans3024> it's the upgrade via kpackagekit or apt-get dist-upgrade that break
<valorie> I think I used do-release-upgrade
<valorie> since I was using the beta for testing
<valorie> I will NOT use kpk
<valorie> never again
<valorie> that effs things up for me All The Time
<valorie> and you know we aren't using it anymore in 11.10
<valorie> by default
<valorie> Muon is default, and there is a replacement for kpackagekit called Apper
<ievans3024> so apt-get do-release-upgrade?
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades for the whole procedure
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-16
<ievans3024> valorie: that guide does not tell me anything i don't already know, but thank you. i think I will just have to try it, and see what works.
<valorie> have a great time with it
<bkerensa> hi valorie
<bkerensa> valorie: http://ubuntuone.com/4AiC97nxYmfe4UntqLxIyf
<valorie> hey
<valorie> trying to wind down and think of what I forgot.....
<valorie> is that a real tat?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> valorie: Yes
<valorie> you rock
<valorie> my free geek one lasted for almost two weeks!
<bkerensa> valorie: Hopefully it meets Canonical's branding guidelines
<bkerensa> valorie: The temporary one?
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> one of the kids at the hostel thought it was real
<valorie> and told me I was badass
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> yup
<valorie> mine would be blue
<valorie> the KDE gears
<valorie> but I'm not getting one
<bkerensa> valorie: This one cost $100 and I got it tonight.... They used a shading gun for the orange that has 15 needles
<bkerensa> :(
<valorie> dang!
<valorie> only 100 for that big and with color?
<valorie> geez
<bkerensa> valorie: The guy happened to have volunteered at FreeGeek years back
<bkerensa> :D
<ievans3024> well so far, I come out of the upgrade unscathed
<ievans3024> which is a first in a long time
<ievans3024> i think that it might have been something to do with my old motherboard which had slowly begun to fail dramatically
<ievans3024> strangely enough, it didn't start to fail until i upgraded from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 (i think)
<ievans3024> but that could have simply been coincidence
<ievans3024> i don't know if kubuntu has thunderbird as the default mail client now, but i can't get it to work
<ievans3024> let's see if safe mode works
<ievans3024> yes! ok, it's probably one of my extensions
<ievans3024> it was whatever process surrounds the detection of incompatible addon versions and upgrading of said addon(s)
<ievans3024> in safe mode i removed the old addon and then installed the latest one manually and didn't see any more trouble
<valorie> sounds great, ievans!
<valorie> glad it worked out for you well
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-14
<savedjuli_> hi
<Dan68> hey
<Dan68> how goes it?
<savedjuli_> good
<savedjuli_> enjoying again the rainy Seattle :)
<Dan68> lolyep :P
<Dan68> I do enjoy the rain
<savedjuli_> for a while is ok
<savedjuli_> but i'm use to other kind of weather :)
<Dan68> yeppins
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-10-11
<valorie> bwah, missing the whole SeaGL conf.
<valorie> anybody there?
<valorie> Guest20519: you can get a decent nick if you register with freenode
<valorie> welcome to the chan, btw
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-10-12
<Guest20519> valorie: I did register, but sometimes when I reconnect, it gets stuck
<shirgall> See? :)
<valorie> shirgall: what client do you use?
<valorie> oh geez, I didn't set myself away
<valorie> in konversation I set the /msg chanserv identify ME somewhere
<valorie> although I don't remember now because I use the KDE znc instance instead
<shirgall> valorie: I use irssi
<shirgall> shirgall: sometimes when I reconnect it's too soon and my old connection has not fully left the building
<valorie> I hear ya
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-10-09
<ErichEickmeyer> I dunno why, but seeing MarkDude in an Ubuntu LoCo chat seems weird. Actually, I think I know why.
<valorie> I met him at OSCON, when I was staffing an Ubuntu table
<valorie> he was an ubuntu user at that time, and is still very supportive
<ErichEickmeyer> valorie: Oh, okay. MarkDude is a good guy.
<ErichEickmeyer> He is in our chatroom all the time on GeekShed #jupiterbroadcasting
<valorie> that guy has enough energy for two people
<valorie> and enough moustache for two men
<valorie> <3 MarkDude
#ubuntu-us-wa 2017-10-11
<kyrofa> I'm putting together a release party in Walla Walla, WA if anyone is interested
<valorie> ooooo, nice!
<valorie> I'm afraid that's too far for me to drive, kyrofa
<kyrofa> valorie, yeah I figure most people will be on the other side of the state, haha
<valorie> have you written to the PNW list though?
<valorie> you could get some Oregon people
<kyrofa> valorie, no, but I will as soon as we've nailed down the time and place for sure
<valorie> perhaps a few idahoans
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> would be cool to have a followup on that list as well
